# Just signed up for LEAP today



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

I finally found the money to pay for the test kit. I am really excited, and while I wait to get my kit, I have a few questions for Mike:1. How much blood is necessary to do all of the tests?2. What is the average success rate of the program for those with IBS who are C/D swingers?3. Is soluble fiber with every meal (as in Heather Van Vorous's diet) suggested or should it not matter as much if I eliminate reactive foods?4. Once I get my blood drawn, how fast can I expect to receive the test results?5. Why don't antihistamines work for IBS if histamine is the neurotransmitter resonsible for all of the chaos down below?


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi Colt,well you said call me Colt, welcome to the site, I hope you make as many friends as I have during my short period of 10 months on the site.Keep in touch.Dave.


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks, Dave.







I have actually been here since April, but had to modify my screen name with my new computer. Have you tried LEAP yet?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

That's great !!! and welcome to the Bulletin Board...The program is a dietary lifesytlechange..So you have to be willing to really follow the suggestions that they give you.There a many who have followed the plan and they got wonderful results..I think it isabout 9 tubes of blood they get so be sure to drink alot of water before you get the bloodtest..It really isnt that much but it seems like alot...Hang around and if you haveany questions post them here on the board and someone will be willing to help you..Welcome


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Colt45:Howdy. Welcome to the party...







While your dietician can and will answer all your questions, if you have not talked yet (so I assume you have not been "through the application process" yet and accepted) I will give you a quickie on each item and she can go into all the detail you need once she owns your mortal soul...er, assumes responsibility for your program.1. You know, off the top of my head since I don't work in the lab, the exact volume of blood in cc eludes me. 60 cc? Hmmm....it's early so the lab is not open. I'll ask the technologist just what the total is in the tubes and write you back. Senility sets in. Its like when I took my Registry exam many years ago....part of it was an oral exam by a panel of examiners in front of a room full of witnesses, who are supposed to keep their gasps and chuckels to themselves. The first question the physician threw on the table when I sat down is "what is an angstrom?". Yes unit of measure...talk about drawing a total blank







...OK I am still yak yak ykking hopng it will come to me as I ramble...nope...have to go ask. be back with that. BUT don't worry they don't bleed them with the leeches anymore.EDIT: OK the lab director came in...40 cc is the precise answer...30 cc for the assays and 10cc extra in case of an OOPS incident of any kind. So thats 4 tubes of blood (NOTE to existing LEAPERS who read this...yes you got 6 tbes taken but these are new tubes which are bigger than the ones you used so "no change".)2. When the patientd are selected ina ccordance with the approved criteria, and it makes little difference if they do or do not exprience episodes of constipation between diarrheic episodes, the outcomes are directly proportionate to the patients adherence to the protocol. There are many wasy of setting the standards for assessing outcome of a lifestyle program. Objectively we follow the patients symptom scoring via a survey of same and track it "before during after" over time increments of "months". I cannot recall, for example, a Homecare LEAP patient (we do not see the patients outcomes from all the doctors who use it in practice...not possible to monitor all ther data) whose symptom scales were not reduced by 50% or so within the first month and 75% or better after 6 months of proper following of the protocol. One of the physicians who has used it a long time privately reports about 10% of his patients experienced only modest benefits while 90% experience substantial relief to full remission while following the protocol. In his case, though, he uses a more liberal standard of application of the protocol...so he is using it on IBD patients as well, for example, where the benefit is mrope modest since these reactions are secondary to primary inflamatory response...they aggrvate the symptoms as opposed to being a primary provocation.Another way of assessing outcomes is patient perception of qualoty of life. There are several QOL surveys you can use for this, and we have been evaluating which one to add to the symptom survey for tarcking progress as well, since this is also a common measn of assessing outcomes. In the interim, though, if patient self-reporting of satisfaction is a measure of success (which it surely is since a happy person is a reflection of good results and an unhappy person is a measure of unsatisfactory results...that is, let your patients grade you)for the last 3 years the patient assessments (satisfaction) have been universally high. It is very rare to receive a report from a patient that they are not satisfiesd with the results.You see, patient education is vital, and this entire process revolves around that. As the patient becomes more educated to HOW to properly manage those things in their life which they progressively learn have a provoking-effect on their symptoms, the more strict they become at adherence to the protocol as the value to them increases. This is all part of the process of "disease management"...integration of multiple therapeutic modalities.Also, sonce the protocol is designed to uncoer additional possible comorbid provocatio from diet which does not show up in ANY in vitro allergy or sensitivity test (due to the fact that there are certain reactions which do not have an easily detetcblie marker in the blood of any kind), the more striclty the patient adheres to the plan and the better the feedbakc they give the dietician the more patient-specific the process becomes and thus the better the outcomes become.In those few cases were someone has contacted us and suggested they were not egtting the outomes they had hoped for, a team of persons with indivisual expertise in different aspects of evaluating the protocol and outcomes reviewed the patients case in detail to isolate whatever the weak spot was and then took corrective action.In every single case the core issue was isolated to be either unwitting non-compliance (the patient had nt, for example, studied the patient materials which teach the patient how to isolate and vopid hiddens ources of an offending food or chemical and was still consuming it and did not know it)...or conscious non-compliance ("okay, yes, I am eating a Whopper about once a week...I did not think that would make that big a difference." ...[You are reacive to beef...you eat it once week than you will still get symptoms]...whereupon it becomes a patient-determined outcome.This is the important aspect of DM programs for any condition: it places the burden of achieveing success upon the patient, not upon the pill or upon the doctor to come up with a pill...this is one reason that the RD spends some time with each person interested in te HC talking with them about things other than thier symptoms. She has to scale the patients willingness, and probability of, making behavioral changes that are essential to success.NO technoloy is a silver-bullet...it is a tool which allows you to contrive a plan which is more patient specific than other plans, and you have t have cooperation on both sides...the therapist and the subject...to succeed.So, once you isolate ou those whom simply are not likely to show much in the way of food sensitivity or allergy, and focus on those who will, from that point on it is basically the protocol works if you follow and does not if you don't. And it requires 100% adherence to work as intended since in many cases even a nominal dose of the worng thing can elicit symptoms. AND one other effect with food intolerances is the "addictive behavior recidivism effect".that is, the person cheats on the diet once and nothing happens, as they consumed a sub-clinical (sub-provoking) dose. This is not like allergy...in most cases it is dose dependent. So this establishes a belief that it is OK to cheat a little here and there...this then is rationalized into the vakue systme and becomes a behavior which is slef-perpetuating...until the patient is "cheating" enough that the symptoms are returning and the patient has rationalized the problem into "No es mi culpa"...."not my fault...nobody can do this...does not work...etc etc"Then you have to start ALL OVER...just as surely as one was on an AA or NA program...This situation is the exception rather than the rule, and even these have been remediated in almost 100% of the caes I have seen,e xcept when a patient is SO attached to crtain eating patterns that they simply cannot comply.This seems to occur in less than 5 out of 100.I think by the end of the year will will have soem new data from PRIVATE physician practices using the protocol on IBS to report to the literature. This is the arean that cioncrns me personally, as with HC we have the patient under the span of control, so to speak, of specific people who either develped the protocol or who will work to adhere to it slavishly.While the doctors using it without exception are very happy with the results ontheir patients, as evidenced by followup with them and the afct that they keep reordiing on new patients, there is alwsys that concern of how well are they implementing in their won practices....what are the outcomes they are getting quantified...since this is where the bulk iof the delivery system is going to be to IBS patients, not the HC portal.So there is a group of physician users where the data is being collected ont heir patients by seprae people than those who rendered the care so we can see how well it is being implemented in the primary care office. In general, if something does not work the doctors is not going to keep reordering and resuinsg it on new patients, though, so we are comfortable that the numbers will be satisfactory.3. Soluble/insoluble fiber absolute content and ratio of same is one of many parameters...if you read what I have written to epopel who get C, I am alwsy preaching about "eat your raw fruits"...I am a big fan of pectin.BUT this must be obtained, as must insoluble fiber, from sources to which the patient does not show any cellular reaction nor allergic reaction or it is self-defeating. The case of OHNOMETOO comes to mind. Apple. Good fiber source. And the doctors and the ER keep feeding her apple jices, for example, for fluid replacement. Yet she remained severly symptomatic. Why? Well simple...she had a hidden but very extreme sensitivity to apple...no circulatng antibodies of any kind to apple but when ingested a very strong reaction of the circulatin immunocyte classes occurred releasing emdiators into the gut anc ausing evacuation in extremis.So, the RD will indeed work with you to help make sure you get adequate fiber but it will be from sources to which you show no sensitivity, since she has a tool which will show this (the MRT test upon which the diet is built) that others do not have at teir disposal which shows your peronsla reactions of this type. Then the diet is structured so as to isolate any other types of reactions you may have which do NOT show up on ANY blood test, or if you have a true allergy but were never tested for them.4. It takes a week to 10 days before you will get your package, sicne you do not get a "test result report" but a complete set of lifestyle modification instructions speific to your needs. This has to be constructed and then reviewed by your RD to make sure it is spot-on as a starting point before it is gioven to you then reviewed with you. SO it takes a few days to et the whole thing done...more work goes into it than just running 150 tests and listing the results. Figure about that time, though, to get your package back and then the RD will get you started...by tat date it is usually, oh, 2 weeks...it really varies deopending upon how busy it is on any given day.5. Actually they can help some if histimaine is part of the problem for you. There are over 100 known mediators which can be released from storage within, or synthesized by, the various classes of immunocytes. Since there are myriad possible combinationsof cellular reactions of both the mucosal AND circulaint immunocytes, nit just the mucosal immuncoytes as some have erroneously postulated, histimaine might not eeven be one of the big boys onthe block as far as you personal symptoms go.This is a good book to learn about basic immune function, cell types, function in immune reactions (normal and abnormal) and all the variosu diffeent mediators involved and what they do to whom and how....The Immune System by Peter Parhamhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/081...5898255/sr=2-1/ ref=sr_2_1/102-3369143-6824157[/URL]Interestingly, one of the first people to bark up the inflammatory-response to fodos tree was a guy named Stefanini in Italy who had access to loads of diarrheics....must be the vino....anyway he experimented extensively with immunomodulation with a classic known mast cell stabilizer: cromolyn sodium (sodium cromoglycate...first used in asthmatics). Some of his studies showed exceptional dose-dependent response and for awhile there was a group in europe who used CS on their IBS patients religously and to god effect...sadly it did not take long to recognize the dwonside of CS which makes it impractical as an IBS medication: tachyphylaxis (need to keep taking more and more to get less and less benefit...sux). Brostoff told me he once just kept giving it to see how high the dose would have to be to maintain the immunospuppression. I think he said they quit when the patient (pediatirc I beleive) was swallowing 80 capsules a day. Just not practical aymore.







OTC experiments with various forms of immunomodulators have shown some promise as well, but seem to work best if you can get the patient off ther reactive foods when you start the supplement...sort of like stop rubbing salt in the owund while trying to heal it...astham drugs work etter if you get the patient OUT OF THE RAGWEED FIELD while giving them.







That's analogy anyway.Post script...in tis country CS is only approved for IBD, Ibelive, under the Gastrocrom label.OOOPS....gotta go where does the time go.When you get hooked up with your RD she should be able to answer anything you need if not there is a whole bunch of us around for her to check with.Good luck...you sound like someone who will do just fine...strongly self directed and interested in yuor condition and how to manage it. A good sign.MNLPSNote that keyboarding skills seem not to be a qualifier on our end...sorry for any typos no time to edit today.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

One thing I forgot to say is the end of November will be 1 year for me that I have worked with LEAPMike hit the nail on the head about the Apple Juice. When I would get the attacks and end up in the hospital with IV they would bring me clear liquid on my tray and there was always apple juice on it...that would be the first thing I would drink because I love sweets...I continued to get sick until they said ok we are taking all of your liquids away except for the IV and I would get better.....


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Wow, Mike. That was long. It's funny that you called me "Colt45". That has a lot to do with my screen name. That is at least one "food" I know I am reactive to. Yes, even at less than 40 ounce dosages!







In case you were wondering, here's my situation right now. I had gone through all of the standard IBS testing last month. Everything points to IBS and nothing else. I have had what I would call a hyperactive gut with twitchiness from esophagus to anus. My primary symptom has always been cramping with many uncomfortable spasms andrumblings to go along with it. Without fiber supplementation, I will get C often (even though I can feel my insides working like mad) and then see a day of D about once a week or two. I am fortunate usually with the D because it almost always occurs on weekends when I am more fearless with my eating habits.After my tests last month, I found the LEAP website (from this board) and sent in the prescreen form and talked to Jan a few days later. From what I've read on this board from those who tried the program, it seems to be highly effective for many of us with IBS. So yesterday, after getting paid I decided to give the program a shot. My first package, with my blood draw materials arrived today at my home! That was fast! Now, if I can just muster up 40 cc of blood....Since I am ambitious about beating this "IBS" thing, I have tried an integrated approach to my "disease management". I have been doing the Michael Mahoney hypnosis tapes for 7 weeks now with substantial (70-80%) improvement. I have reduced my stress/anxiety induced attacks by about 90% so far. The bulk of my stoamche pains and D attacks occur now when I am calm and at home,after some meals. That's why I know this syndrome is not all caused by the brain, and I cannot rule out food sensitivities. Certain whole grains, fruits, vegetables, and acidic foods are almost always the items I ate 8-12 hours preceding a D episode. Now, let's see what the 150 LEAP tests show... I have tried Heather Van Vorous's low fat/high soluble fiber approach to eating with an appreciable amount of success. However, I still "feel" my gut is just as twitchy and all of the fiber is used to absorb or attenuate the strong contractions. That's where I hope LEAP can help. Like all of us IBS'ers, we want something closer to a cure for IBS instead of just a symptom suppressor.And, I have even taken it a step further by reading Professor Brostoff's book in the library and trying an oatmeal, turkey, flax oil, and multivitamin diet and then adding one food at a time every 3 days. Problem was, I got too bored eating just 2-3 foods for weeks, had way too many binges (while thinking "I may not be reactive to this cheeseburger or these buffalo wings, I'll get stricter after the LEAP tests", and then spent the next day emptying myself all day long.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

If you already have 80% improvement now I think that is great ! One thing that I was wondering about that you said you had binges while trying to stick to Professor Brostoff's plan..Starting out on the LEAPS plan may also be alittle hard at first...but the results are worth it...It take alot of deciplin to start the program...and it will take a while for the different food and chemicals to leave your body...You have to really want to take control of your eating habits when you start the plan...I dont want to sound negative but maybe I was reading your post the wrong way...Anyway, good luck and give it a honest try . I have had wonderful results


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Colt45:Cool. All is in order. This shouod then allow you to refine your diet to take cvar of that last Hidden Criminal.By the way since you are using Mikes tapes DO NOT stop using them and switch to the program that is aprt of LEAP. There is no reasona dn this could be counterproductive to the progress you have made with the HT so far. So we isolate what is and is not a danger to you in the diet, you may find thatsoem of what you eliminated already does not need to be eliminated, by the time you finish the dietary protocol, and can reintroduce it and remain free of offending foods.Buffalo Wings...rub it in







(MNL chicken reactive)Cheeseburgur...again rub it in







(MNL no can eat American Cheese)yeah but I can have all the green beans and carrots I want! And I had this really excellent pork loin roast the other day!!! Okay I know just not a fun as wings...but I don't spend the day "emptying out" anymore either at least.Welcome to the club...







MNL


----------

